# Slain police dog honored



## Riccosmama12 (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't know how many of you have heard this story or in the state South Carolina but it was a very sad moment in our law enforcement community and I wanted to share it in the "In Loving Memory" section.

R.I.P K-9 Fargo

Full honors for slain police dog - Local / Metro - TheState.com


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

R.I.P Fargo . Thank you for your service.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Thank you for your service dear fargo. Rest in peace.


----------



## danbibby (May 22, 2011)

Faithfull, obediant service unto the bitter end. We can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Run free Fargo...you served your community proud.

How sad...


----------



## dotfrag (Feb 13, 2012)

:rip: Fargo -- Thank you SO SO SO much for your service. I'm sure you're up there running with all the friends we've lost.

Thank you for posting -- it's important to share this kind of information because he was obviously a VERY important part in the officers' lives.


----------

